# '68 Schwinn Racer - Fixie/SS, Advice please!



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

My next door neighbor inherited this bike, then proceeded to neglect it for many years. I coveted the bike from a distance while it sat out in the weather, leaning against his shed. One day he told me he was getting rid of it and offered it to me. It's been in my garage for a while, and I've finally worked up the courage to turn my attention to it.

From what I've read on the web, Schwinn Racers were pretty common and not really valuable from a collectors standpoint. 1968 is actually the date from the Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub. I think the frame is newer. I actually looked up the frame numbers at one point but I've forgotten.

Anyway my plan is to just throw some track wheels on the thing and go. I have a flip flop wheel on order. The headset is tight and not too crunchy. The cables and brake pads will need to be replaced. The calipers may need to be replaced with short reach models, not sure yet. 

The biggest hurdle that I foresee is chainline issues. I don't know if the chainring will line up with the track cog/freewheel. I don't imagine the pedals have too many more miles left in them, but I don't know if those cranks are threaded for modern pedals. Anybody know? 

I was also wondering what you guys would use on the rust? I'm not looking to make the chrome sparkle (I kinda like the rustbucket look), but I just want to clean up the nasty stuff.

Finally I'd just like some moral support to help me work up the courage to start wrenching this thing!


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

1967 Schwinn Racer, 180mm crmo crank, Wald 48t chainring (because I wanted something different than the usual four circle Schwinn).

The wheels are early 90's Schwinn Six Shooter BMX hubs laced to 700c Salsa Delgado rims with Wheelsmith spokes. Yes they fit, and yes the brakes worked well, but it was tight.

Add a Campy headset I had lying around and an old ATB stem, some Snafu pedals and you're set. I did have the fenders as well which were painted and pinstriped to match. Not sure why they weren't on in this pic.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

To knock off the major rust, get a circular wire brush for your drill and go at it. The steel parts can handle it, and if there is any chrome left it will probably be in rough shape anyway, so you can do much damage. Stay away from the paint though, unless you want to strip it. 

I'd guess those cranks take 1/2" pedal spindles, but you can get a set of flat pedals that will fit them for 20 bucks or less that will be fine for riding around town. Throw some Power Grips on them if you want to be "clipped in" (sort of), or clips and straps if you want to hang with the uber-cool fixie crowd  .


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

The chrome should cleanup fairly easy with some 000 steel wool and/or a scotchbrite pad. Take some automotive abrasive/color restorer to the paint to remove the oxidation.


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

RickD, your bike looks really cool. The paint on yours is in way better shape than mine. It looks great with the big 700c wheels. I can't wait to get my wheels. Can you tell me the specs of the BB/crank/pedals if I decide to replace them?


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

*two more*

i know schwinn racers aren't what this forum is about, but dammit, i've always liked them:thumbsup:


----------



## Burpee (Jan 7, 2004)

You're right surly357, but they DO qualify as VRC, and they are 26", so there is sort of a mtb tie-in. I was toying with the idea of a wald basket like that. You guys are really getting me psyched up to get this bike rolling!


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

Burpee said:


> RickD, your bike looks really cool. The paint on yours is in way better shape than mine. It looks great with the big 700c wheels. I can't wait to get my wheels. Can you tell me the specs of the BB/crank/pedals if I decide to replace them?


Thanks. Unfortunately I don't own it anymore. I have limited space and a crack baby attention span for bikes, so this had to go to make room for another. The goal was to find a kickass lockup bike. This was maybe the second in a line of about six incarnations. Below is a picture of my current beater/lockup bike. It's built like a brick $hithouse, and almost as heavy as one, too  It has parts off about seven different bikes, ranging from a mid 90's entry level Trek to my 2007 Fuel EX8 (which I don't have any more, either.).

The BB and crank on the Schwinn are standard BMX items. I don't remember the specific brand. The pedals are 1/2" BMX pedals, and the chainring I found I believe in the Olympic catalog. Any BMX chainring will work. I just wanted to be different than the standard Schwinn ring.


----------

